

What is this UA: "Mozilla/3.0 WebTV/1.2 (compatible; MSIE 2.0)" ? - jacquesm

Does anybody have any idea why microsoft (which is the block the crawls came from) would identify itself as a very old browser ?<p>It's obviously a bot of sorts, but what on earth is going on here ?
======
jgrahamc
Are you sure it's a bot? Sounds like someone's browsing with one of these:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MSN_TV> (which used to be called WebTV).

~~~
jacquesm
It hit from three different IPs at once and did a few hundred pages in a few
minutes, so I'm fairly sure, but it could be some kind of cacheing mechanism
as well.

